# Got a freezer for Grimm's oinkfests!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yaaaayy!!







It's fantastic! Bear in mind that I have only one dog, and a teeny-weeny miniscule cramped apartment. It's a GE 5 cu. ft chest-style freezer! It isn't huge, but better than nothing, and I'll find a way to get as much as possible into it, safely. It's a step closer to bringing Grimmi back with me.









It's the first freezer I've bought. in Germany, my sweet, late hubby Ulrich had a freezer already with the door in front and the drawers inside. So, I never had a little chest freezer before. It opens at the top and has a lil basket inside. Yay!

Next up is finding affordable raw sources in no-man's-land, (gonna be hard to find here!







) and then ordering a suitable foodscale that works for me. 

The freezer is a start!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

This is very exciting! I have always wanted one myself. I would be excited if I had one!!









Be sure to put goodies in there for you too!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow they got there fast!!!
congrats Patti 
I got those chicken thighs for you to put in!!!
My gift to Grimmibear


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Dawn! Hopefully, there's a way to get with other raw feeders here. Trying the raw yahoo groups.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Dinner at Patti's!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWDinner at Patti's!!!


B.Y.O.B.

Bring your own bones


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

<Grimm raids Ruq's freezer and tries to sneak venny body parts into his suitcase>









I told Grimm and he is







and







with his Frat Bro Jeth Ro.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay Patti! I am in awe of your awesomeness! Just look at you! You have come so very far, and you continue to make the best life you can for you and Grimm! A freezer is a fantastic start! With your determination and "grit" I have no doubts that you will find wonderful RAW resources and have that lined out before you know it. I think there will be a heck of a reunion party in your future







!\

(((hugs)))


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you so much, GSDLove212, you always share your strength with such amazing kindness. I am trying to make a safe place for us, even if it is not as ideal as i'd hoped. It's a place to heal, hopefully, learn, and work with Grimmi towards being a team.







Thank you so much for your kind words! Snuggles to fluffy gorgeous Baby Gi!

YESSS! I love having a freezer! Gonna try to access raw feeding yahoo groups for MA. Wish me rotsa ruck.









Grimmi must be doin' frat bro chest-bumps with RefRoh!

Dinner at my place, gang!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Patti, I'm so glad you're getting all settled in!







Grimm will be there before you know it.







Then the apartment really will be home! 

Congatulations on your spiffy new freezer also. Let's see, there will be room for beef hearts and liver for Grimm and super chocolate chunk swirl ice cream for you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heyas, Sarah abd Khyber!







Would you like one scoop or two?


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Patti, I'll take one scoop, please! Khyber says he'll be glad to help make room in the freezer for Grimm's goodies by taking the rest of that ice cream off your hands!









He actually does like ice cream, I'll let him have a few licks of vanilla now and then. He has such a sweet tooth, silly boy.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn't it funny how excited one can get over a freezer? We bought a new one for Scout's stash last month and I was sooooo excited about it, so I know just how you feel. Several years ago if someone had told me I would feel that way about a freezer I would have told them they were nuts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, exactly!







And, good for Scout to be noshin' raw!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

This is such great news, Patti!


----------

